
Chrome Disables Third-party Bundled Extensions by Default - twapi
http://browserfame.com/910/chrome-uninstall-external-extensions-disabled
======
mtgx
Good. I hate it when some 3rd party extension or toolbar sneaks through the
installation process of a program. I try to pay close attention to this
usually, but sometimes I fail to notice some, too.

